# Car Repair garage in South Dublin



## SabMac (10 Dec 2007)

Hi all - I have just moved to South Dublin Ranleagh area (from NI). I need to get my car serviced and was looking for a good garage in the area. I had originally booked into Sandyford Renault (I have a Megane) but I was told it was very expensive. 

Any suggestions?

Sab


----------



## Leo (10 Dec 2007)

I've previously recommended Keenan's on Hatch Street in this thread.
Leo


----------



## FredBloggs (10 Dec 2007)

Martin Plant Motors 
47 Fortescue Lane OFF lr MOUNT PLEASANT AVE 6


I know a number of people who have used Martin Plant for years without complaint. I used him for a couple of years about ten years ago and had no problems. May be convenient to you? Its a back lane operation so you may prefer a more conventinal garage.


----------



## Gerryburke (15 Oct 2009)

Found a great place online www.southdublincrashrepairs.com , looked after everything for me car is smashing looking now. They a very central to most parts of the city and the boss is a bit of a legend very good with advice


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Oct 2009)

Gerryburke said:


> ... the boss is a bit of a legend very good with advice


I wouldn't be surprised if his name is Gerryburke 
New poster, both posts recommending the same place.  Hmmm.


----------

